# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Εγκατάσταση SSD δίσκου

## Dimi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.
Σε ένα λάπτοπ ACER ASPIRE 5735 αντικατέστησα το σκληρό του δίσκο 250GB με έναν SSD KINGSTON a400 240GB.
Προς απογοήτευσή μου όμως, το bios δεν τον βλέπει... Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι πρέπει να κάνω για να τον δει και να λειτουργήσει;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xrhstos1978

Μήπως εχει προβλημα ο δισκος? τον  κούμπωσες καλά?

----------


## nick1974

Βγαλτον και ξαναβάλτον.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δες αυτό που είπε ο xrhstos1978 και δες επίσης αν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση στο BIOS του υπολογιστή!

----------


## nick1974

> δες επίσης αν υπάρχει αναβάθμιση στο BIOS του υπολογιστή!



Χμμμ ας δει βέβαια, δε χάνει κάτι αλλά γενικά το sata3  είναι 100% backward compatible και δε χρειάζεται κάτι για να μπει σε sata2  η ακόμα και σε sata1 (απλά λειτουργει με sata2 ταχύτητες).
Εφ όσον ο δίσκος είναι οκ προσωπικά πιστεύω δε του κάτσε σωστά το κούμπωμα στις επαφές (το χω δει αρκετές φορές σε λαπτοπ.)
Sata3 ssd έχω βάλει σε 11 παμπαλαιους μουσιακους απ' τους πρώτους athlon διπυρηνους χωρίς σε κανένα μηχάνημα να αντιμετωπίσω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα συμβατοτητας
(Το τελευταίο ακούγεται λίγο αστείο να συμβαίνει και να κρατιούνται τέτοια μηχανήματα στη ζωή, αλλά δε μιλάμε για pc και για να πεταχτούν και να αντικατασταθούν και τα 11 χρειάζονται 4.4 εκατομμύρια ευρω, οπότε παραμένουν ζωντανοί και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων πρέπει να παραμείνουν λειτουργικοί για αλλά 4 χρόνια)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimi

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Δε βρήκα καιρό ακόμα να κάνω αυτά που μου υποδείξατε, αλλά θα τα κάνω σύντομα.
Χαιρετώ

----------


## klik

Ξέχασες να "συρταρώσεις" καλά το δίσκο. Μήπως επίσης ο παλιός μηχανικός είχε μεγαλύτερο πάχος(2), τότε δεν πατά καλά και θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις να πατιέται καλά στις επαφές.


http://www.laptopinventory.com/Lapto...5/Hard%20Drive


(2) Οι δίσκοι 2.5'' βγαίνουν σε 9,5mm και 12,5mm αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις με 7mm υψος. Μήπως ο παλιός ήταν 9,5 και ο καινουργιος 7;

----------


## p270

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση τις ασυμβατότητας μου έχει τύχει σε κάποια Dell ακόμα και μετά από bios update

----------


## VirusX2

Το πιο πιθανο εαν δεν υπαρχει θεμα κουμπωσης, ειναι να θελει bios update!!

----------


## Dimi

Καλημέρα...
Ήταν και θέμα κουμπώματος...Τελικά, μετά από ξεκούμπωμα και προσεκτικό ξανακούμπωμα, τον είδε το bios και εμφανίζεται στη διαχείριση προγραμμάτων, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται στην καρτέλα "ο υπολογιστής μου". Τι κάνω τώρα; Καμιά ιδέα; Πάντως, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και τις αποτελεσματικές υποδείξεις σας. Τελικά, αν δε βρω λύση, θα τον επιστρέψω ως ελαττωματικό...

----------


## kioan

Θα πρέπει να πας στο Disk Management και να δημιουργήσεις ένα partition στον δίσκο για να μπορέσει να τον δει.

----------


## VirusX2

Αδερφε μας εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο.. ο δισκος ειναι ο μοναδικος; Ειναι αυτος που εχεις το λειτουργικο; Εαν ειναι αυτος δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εμφανιζεται.. εαν ειναι δευτερος ή εχεις τον εχεις χωρισει σε partition ακολουθα τον οδηγο παρακατω.....

https://support.microsoft.com/el-gr/...disk-partition

----------


## nick1974

Προφανώς τον θέλει ως δεύτερο δισκο. 
Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ΑΝ είσαι σίγουρος για το μέγεθος των αρχείων που θες να αποθηκεύσεις πολύ καλά έκανες και πήρες ssd, αλλά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος και ήθελες απλά μια ντουλάπα, το να έπαιρνες ένα όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται hdd (νομίζω η μητρική σου βέβαια δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 4Tb αλλά κι αυτά μια χαρά είναι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων για λαπτοπ) θα ήταν πιο έξυπνη κίνηση.  
Btw για μένα ήταν βέβαιο ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν κούμπωμα, αλλά έχε υπ όψη σου ότι το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε οριστικά, κι αυτό γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στην ξανακανει.
Για αυτό στερέωσε τον όσο καλύτερα μπορείς και ΑΝ είσαι σίγουρος ότι "το χεις" βάλε από κάτω μια μικρή υποστήριξη (αν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ θα το κάνεις, αν πάλι δεν είσαι σίγουρος οτι κατάλαβες 100% καλύτερα απλά ξέχνα αυτή την πληροφορία μη σπάσεις κάτι)
Τώρα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου, απλά πρέπει όπως σου παν η να τον φορμαρειε η να τονκανεις mount και να τον αναγνωρίσεις με letter (D συνήθως) απ' το disk management 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

ο δισκος ειναι οκ
PEBCAK
φτιαξε ενα partition και φορμαρε το σαν ntfs

----------


## VirusX2

> Προφανώς τον θέλει ως δεύτερο δισκο. 
> Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ΑΝ είσαι σίγουρος για το μέγεθος των αρχείων που θες να αποθηκεύσεις πολύ καλά έκανες και πήρες ssd, αλλά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος και ήθελες απλά μια ντουλάπα, το να έπαιρνες ένα όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται hdd (νομίζω η μητρική σου βέβαια δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 4Tb αλλά κι αυτά μια χαρά είναι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων για λαπτοπ) θα ήταν πιο έξυπνη κίνηση.  
> Btw για μένα ήταν βέβαιο ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν κούμπωμα, αλλά έχε υπ όψη σου ότι το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε οριστικά, κι αυτό γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στην ξανακανει.
> Για αυτό στερέωσε τον όσο καλύτερα μπορείς και ΑΝ είσαι σίγουρος ότι "το χεις" βάλε από κάτω μια μικρή υποστήριξη (αν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ θα το κάνεις, αν πάλι δεν είσαι σίγουρος οτι κατάλαβες 100% καλύτερα απλά ξέχνα αυτή την πληροφορία μη σπάσεις κάτι)
> Τώρα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου, απλά πρέπει όπως σου παν η να τον φορμαρειε η να τονκανεις mount και να τον αναγνωρίσεις με letter (D συνήθως) απ' το disk management 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Απο τα ως τωρα λεγομενα του, ναι καταλαβαινουμε οτι τον θελει ως 2ο. Οταν λεει «αντικατέστησα» ομως στην αρχη τι καταλαβαινεις.. Μην αδικήστε παιδια, αν εχετε τετοιες ικανοτητες μαντεψτε το τζοκερ και τελος :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

Ειδα ssd και δισκο και μπηκα και εγω.
Πηρα και εγω να αντικαταστησω τον σκληρο στον φορητο μου,να παρει λιγο τα πανω του.Ο σκληρος που ειχα σαν εξωτερικο για να κραταω backup με εχει αφησει χρονους και ετσι δεν εχω αυτη την δυνατοτητα.
Αν ξυλωσω τον σκληρο του φορητου και τον βαλω σε εξωτερικο κουτι θα μπορεσω να παρω τα αρχεια ή θα ειναι κλειδωμενα?

----------


## mikemtb

Δε θα χρειαστεί να το κάνεις αυτό.  Βάλε τον παλιό και τον νεο σε ενα πισι, μπουταρε  με ένα clonezilla ας πούμε, και φτιάξε ένα αντίγραφο του παλιού.  Μετά βάλε τον νέο στο λάπτοπ και έτοιμος.  Όπως ήσουν πριν , Με έξτρα ταχύτητα. 
(Τώρα αν θες να κάνεις fresh  install το λειτουργικό,  και βάλεις τον παλιό σε κουτί, Ναι μάλλον θα τον δεις και θα πάρεις τα αρχεία σου-δοκίμασε το σε ένα πισι πρωτα,Μην παιδευεσαι τσαμπα)

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (29-11-18)

----------


## Gaou

> Αν ξυλωσω τον σκληρο του φορητου και τον βαλω σε εξωτερικο κουτι θα μπορεσω να παρω τα αρχεια ή θα ειναι κλειδωμενα?



δεν θα ειναι κλειδωμένα αλλα και να ειναι αλλαζεις τα permissions. και τα βλέπεις.

----------


## nestoras

Τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που καποιος εχει επιλεξει κρυπτογραφηση στα αρχεια ενος partition? Νομιζω οτι κι απο τα XP υπηρχε αυτη η δυνατοτητα.

----------


## vasilllis

Λογικά στην κρυπτογράφηση δεν θα μπορείς (θα είναι δύσκολο) να τα ανακτήσεις.
Mikemtb.αν είχα υπολογιστή θα έκανα ένα δίκτυο και θα τα φορτωνα προσωρινά τα αρχεία.
Αν είναι να αγοράσω πιο οικονομικός έρχεται ο εξωτερικός δίσκος.

Παύλο εννοείς μέσα από τα windows πριν τα ξυλωσω;

Υγ.οταν λέω να το συνδέσω σαν εξωτερικό δίσκο όχι για να τρέξω OS.να πάρω τα αρχεία που θέλω και να τον φορμαρω.

----------


## nepomuk

sata to usb.jpeg
Το καλυτερο  ειναι μια φρεσκια εγκατασταση windows 10  η 7.
Κατα προτιμηση 64 bit  αν η μνημη ειναι τλχ  4 γιγα.
Τα αρχεια θα τα  ανακτησεις ευκολα, η κλωνοποιηση του υφισταμενου δισκου
στο νεο θα ηταν απαραιτητητη ,αν ηθελες να διατηρησεις και τις εφαρμογες ανεπαφες
και το λειτουργικο για λογους συμβατοτητας .
Τον παλιο δισκο με το παραπανω καλωδιο - ανταπτορα θα τον κανεις ευκολα και απλα
εξωτερικο ,απ οπου μετα την εγκατασταση του φρεσκου λειτουργικου ,θα τον εχεις στο πιατο.
Αν ο φορητος  διαθετει USB 3 θυρα ,προτιμησε  τετοιον ανταπτορα  Sata to usb 3.

----------

vasilllis (29-11-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

Αν χάσεις τα κλειδιά της κρυπτογράφησης δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να ανακτήσεις τα δεδομένα.

Ή θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεις τα κλειδιά ή να αποκρυπτογραφήσεις πρώτα τα αρχεία πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.

----------

nestoras (29-11-18)

----------


## Gaou

> Παύλο εννοείς μέσα από τα windows πριν τα ξυλωσω;



όχι εννοω όταν τον κουμπώσεις σε άλλον υπολογιστή θα τον δει και θα του δώσει αλλα γραμματα οποτε θα ειναι ένας κανονικός δίσκος. αν παρολα αυτα δεν σε αφήνει να τα διαβάσεις τοτε απλα αλλαζεις permisison.

----------


## Πατέντες

Δηλαδή, ο ssd μπήκε σαν δεύτερος; :Confused1:  
Τα windows εξακολουθούν να δουλεύουν στον Hdd;  :Confused1: 
Πήρες μια Ferrari για επαγγελματικό και κράτησες το Zastava για κόντρες; :Smile:

----------


## selectronic

> ...η κλωνοποιηση του υφισταμενου δισκου
> στο νεο θα ηταν απαραιτητητη ,αν ηθελες να διατηρησεις και τις εφαρμογες ανεπαφες
> και το λειτουργικο για λογους συμβατοτητας...



Αν κάνεις κλώνο ενός μηχανικού HDD με Windows σε ένα νέο SSD, δεν υπάρχουν θέματα με το Sector Size (μεγάλο στον μηχανικό ενώ πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένο και μάλλον μικρότερο στον SSD)?

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν βγάλαμε άκρη τελικά.
Βρήκα ένα παλαιο δίσκο  εξωτερικό να κρατήσω τα αρχεία back up να έχω σίγουρο το κεφαλάκι μου.

----------


## vasilllis

> sata to usb.jpeg
> Το καλυτερο  ειναι μια φρεσκια εγκατασταση windows 10  η 7.
> Κατα προτιμηση 64 bit  αν η μνημη ειναι τλχ  4 γιγα.
> Τα αρχεια θα τα  ανακτησεις ευκολα, η κλωνοποιηση του υφισταμενου δισκου
> στο νεο θα ηταν απαραιτητητη ,αν ηθελες να διατηρησεις και τις εφαρμογες ανεπαφες
> και το λειτουργικο για λογους συμβατοτητας .
> Τον παλιο δισκο με το παραπανω καλωδιο - ανταπτορα θα τον κανεις ευκολα και απλα
> εξωτερικο ,απ οπου μετα την εγκατασταση του φρεσκου λειτουργικου ,θα τον εχεις στο πιατο.
> Αν ο φορητος  διαθετει USB 3 θυρα ,προτιμησε  τετοιον ανταπτορα  Sata to usb 3.



Ναι επειδή το έχω δύο χρόνια,θα κάνω καθαρή εγκατάσταση .



> Αν χάσεις τα κλειδιά της κρυπτογράφησης δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να ανακτήσεις τα δεδομένα.
> 
> Ή θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεις τα κλειδιά ή να αποκρυπτογραφήσεις πρώτα τα αρχεία πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.



Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ,αν και είμαι της άποψης ότι όλα ξεκλειδωνονται.



> όχι εννοω όταν τον κουμπώσεις σε άλλον υπολογιστή θα τον δει και θα του δώσει αλλα γραμματα οποτε θα ειναι ένας κανονικός δίσκος. αν παρολα αυτα δεν σε αφήνει να τα διαβάσεις τοτε απλα αλλαζεις permisison.



Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ αν και είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν μπορούσαν να τα διαβάσουν,σαν προστασία ...σαν να κάνεις παράκαμψη τον κωδικό πρόσβασης (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι με διαμονή Linux τα βλέπεις κανονικά)



> Δηλαδή, ο ssd μπήκε σαν δεύτερος; 
> Τα windows εξακολουθούν να δουλεύουν στον Hdd; 
> Πήρες μια Ferrari για επαγγελματικό και κράτησες το Zastava για κόντρες;



Που τα κατάλαβες όλα αυτά; : :Smile: 
Το αντίθετο θέλω να κάνω.



> Αν κάνεις κλώνο ενός μηχανικού HDD με Windows σε ένα νέο SSD, δεν υπάρχουν θέματα με το Sector Size (μεγάλο στον μηχανικό ενώ πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένο και μάλλον μικρότερο στον SSD)?



Από ότι έχω διαβάσει ,υπάρχουν και προγράμματα (mirroring)που παραδίδονται μαζί με τους δίσκους για αυτή την δουλειά.αλλα θέλω καθαρή εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Ste7ios

Εφόσον μιλάμε για EFS που χρησιμοποιεί public key encryption (assymetric encryption) και symmetric encryption, όχι δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος.

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να βρεις το κλειδί που χρησιμοποιήθηκε κάτι που απαιτεί τεράστια υπολογιστική ισχύ και επίσης κάποια χρόνια, άρα πρακτικά δεν ξεκλειδώνει.

Κατά καιρούς μπορεί να αυξάνουν το μέγεθος του κλειδιού ανάλογα με την επεξεργαστική ισχύ της εποχής...


Σε πολύ παλιές εκδόσεις των Windows υπήρχε πρόβλημα στη διαδικασία που μπορούσε να εκθέσει δεδομένα (ως temp...) κάτι το οποίο όμως δεν υφίσταται πια και δεν έχει σχέση με την ίδια την κρυπτογράφηση.

----------


## Πατέντες

Βάλε στον SSD τα Windows να δεις φως!!!
Εγώ στο intel q9550 έχω 2 ssd, έναν για τα Windows και προγράμματα και έναν για τα παιχνίδια.
Και έναν Hdd Για αποθήκη.

----------


## vasilllis

Καλημερα.
Εγινε η εγκατασταση.Τελικα τον παλιο HHD με την παλια εγκατασταση μπορω να δω ολα τα αρχεια που περιλαμβανει,χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Ευχαριστω

----------

mikemtb (03-12-18)

----------

